

Gmail for Mac - yinghang
http://www.kiwiforgmail.com/

======
pantulis
Just installed it, pludged for the paid version.

Seems like a solid contender for Mailplane, but I miss the possibility of
having dedicated tabs for the calendar views of my different GMail accounts.

This is a deal breaker for me at this time.

